# Auto Trail Cheiftain 2005



## Yanto (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi all, we have an Auto Trail Chieftain G. 2005

And by default when you start the engine the 12v goes off.
We carry 2 Siberian Husky's in the garage but it is very dark for them when travelling. I know I can put a light with batteries in there but why spend the money on them. There is already 2 lights in there but we can not use when driving. Was thinking of running power from the back lights to the garage but don't want to use the van battery just the 2 leisure batteries. Is there a way to turn off this safety feature and allow the dogs some light?


----------



## Yanto (Jul 12, 2011)

I take it no one knows the answer. Never mind will ring Auto trail.

Thank you.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Why not just take a run direct from the leisure batteries terminals via switch and fuse to the garage.



Trevor


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

missed this post, how I don't know.
I would change the relay system so that the 12v is NOT cut off when engine is started, all the continental vans have no cut off.IT is just a UK thing. Elf & Afety. strikes again. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Agree with cabby - I think it's just a UK van thing (and pretty irritating). It should be relatively easy to have things modified so that the power at the back can stay on while you're driving.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 2003 Apache it has a sargeant box under the seat there are some relays on the back of the box at the bottom one of the wires is red and yellow i cut this and put a switch in it,i can now have the choice of having the habitation electrics working while driving, i did this because when we are driving down to Spain in the winter i want to defog the screen while we are preparing to get on the road, as soon as you start the engine you were plunged into darkness,not ant more.


----------



## Yanto (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks all, will have a look in the next few days and let you all know. Cheers.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Aint this a helpful site


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah even to non subscribers.
I would like to know how Yanto keeps his huskies cool in the garage.
Maybe with the change of electrics a fan could be installed.
Dave p


----------



## Yanto (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry for delay in getting back with results, the wire was removed from the Sargent control box and all 12v works with engine running, but then found no 12v to fridge as the same wire is running to that so run wires from back lights to lights inside garage. All ok now.

As for keeping the Husky's cool that is some thing we working on as when we in Europe next year we will need to keep them cool some how.
One thing we have done is fit a bilge blower (the ones used on boats)
Under the garage with a pipe and then a vent blowing cold air into the garage. I would like to fit a large fan but worried about running leisure batteries down as we will be wild camping most of the time. Can not fit anything above the garage as the bed is above. Can not find a decent 12v air conditioner that will not drain the battery and don't want to go down the road of using an inverter as they will definatly kill the batteries. Will need to fit a decent solar panel also. So to sum things up we still trying to cool the dogs down..... Any suggestions will be gratefully received. 

Yanto


----------

